# Eddy Curry> Zydy Ilgauskis



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

Eddy Curry can hit some jumpers as well if he weren't primarily trying to be a true back 2 da basket Center. The foot injury excuses are for the wnba. Centers are supposed to be built for the post. Did Z lead his team to more wins or more wins against playoff teams then Curry I think not. 
One more thing are you also factoring the respect of the refs are not there yet for curry meaning he can't be that aggressive to get more rebounds because of foul trouble from ticky tack fouls?

another thing It wasn't a few weeks it was the entire second half of the season when He became a STARTER. His adjustment period was in feb. by the middle of march he had figured it out and surpased the level that Z plays.



But listen to this if you were playing 1 on 1 with someone and you beat them because you were older but they were progressing each time. You beat them 5 times there were 3 games left and the younger guy had finally found his game and won the final 3. Is there no way he is better than you now because he didn't win all 8 or more 4 of those games?


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

When Curry is an AllStar let me know......


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> When Curry is an AllStar let me know......



When being an all-star Center in the east mattered let me know.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

It proves that Curry isn't better than Z, just go look at stats for the full season and bring them back to me. Heaveraged more points, rebounds, blocks,and assists.

Ilgauskas vs. Bulls
18.ppg 8.5rpg 2.25bpg

Curry vs. Cavs
8ppg 3.8rpg 0bpg

Those stats don't lie.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Well stat's agaisnt one team don't really say that much. For example, curry was the only player in the league to average greater than 10 points per game in less than 20 minutes. He also led the league in FG%. After the allstar break he averaged 16 points and 8 rebounds on 63% shooting.

Does that mean he is better than Z. Of course not, that will be determined next year. And Z had a great season last year and hope he remains injury free next year. But the point is Eddie played some great basketball for 2 1/2 months for a 20 year old and i think it likely he will play better next year and be an allstar in a couple of years.

david


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Well stat's agaisnt one team don't really say that much. For example, curry was the only player in the league to average greater than 10 points per game in less than 20 minutes. He also led the league in FG%. After the allstar break he averaged 16 points and 8 rebounds on 63% shooting.
> 
> Does that mean he is better than Z. Of course not, that will be determined next year. And Z had a great season last year and hope he remains injury free next year. But the point is Eddie played some great basketball for 2 1/2 months for a 20 year old and i think it likely he will play better next year and be an allstar in a couple of years.
> ...


Try All-Star Next year 2003-2004


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

^^^I see why you have a 1 star rating.


For a whole season Ilgauskas averaged more than 16points and 8rebounds. Not after just a break. Curry won't touch the all-star team next year.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> ^^^I see why you have a 1 star rating.
> 
> 
> For a whole season Ilgauskas averaged more than 16points and 8rebounds. Not after just a break. Curry won't touch the all-star team next year.


He didn't Start til after the All-Star Break 

He still averaged under 19mpg


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> 
> 
> He didn't Start til after the All-Star Break
> ...



Led the league in FG% the next in line was SHAQ.:yes:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

:sigh:  :sigh: 

The same stuff.......Z had a *GREAT YEAR* 

Eddy had a *GREAT MONTH or two* 

Thats nice, he is progressing.....clap clap. Who cares.....he isn't better than Z. When he is, come back here. He isn't an all-star. He didnt even start all of last year. He will get his chance to prove what he is this upcoming season.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*yup*



> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> :sigh:  :sigh:
> 
> The same stuff.......Z had a *GREAT YEAR*
> ...


Curry is starting to show improvement, but I also don't think he'll be an All-star next year. Z, Brad Miller, maybe even Mourning if he does play and plays in the east.

To make the All-star next year, Curry will have to start out the season with some impressive numbers.... I'm talking 20 and 10 numbers for more than a hand-ful of games.... to get the proper attention. He certainly MIGHT be able to do that, but I just don't see him as the focus of the Bulls AS THEY ARE CURRENTLY MANNED. 

I can see Chi making some trades yet, and that will have a big impact on if Curry is still the 2nd or 3rd option, or if he becomes more of the offensive focus. Plus, you still have Mr Bill running the show.... and if Curry shows any sign of inconsistency, or lack of effort on defense, you know Mr Bill will (wrongly) have Curry on the bench.... which will also undermine Curry's chances at an All-star berth.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Curry became the focal point of the Bulls offense at the end of the year. He's going to put up monster numbers just because he's bigger than anyone except for shaq that's going to guard him, and he still manages to be quicker than most centers.

His biggest problem is foul trouble.

Frankly, in the east, you would be insanely happy to have either one of them.

I think they both might make the all-star team next year.

Right now you have to say Z is the better center. Just because he's proven.

That said. At times Eddy Curry took over games. Well...quarters. But we're talking some nights he would hang up 20+ in a quarter. He can do things that Z can not do and never will be able to do. At times he looks completely unstoppable. Other times...he's on the bench with fouls


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Curry became the focal point of the Bulls offense at the end of the year. He's going to put up monster numbers just because he's bigger than anyone except for shaq that's going to guard him, and he still manages to be quicker than most centers.
> 
> His biggest problem is foul trouble.
> ...



And thats from no respect from the refs. After He makes the ALLSTAR team next year he will get away with those ticky tack fouls they called on him the last two years.

Shaq said he's one of the top 3 Centers in the league. Phil Jax did as well.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> <b>DYNASTY</b>!


Don't respond to this idiot. He goes to multiple forums using the same introductory statement and changes the centers name versus Eddy Curry. He is trying to flair something up on the forums


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I watched that game. Eddy dominated Shaq in a way he probably hasn't been dominated since his rookie year.

Him and Chandler held Shaq to 13 points and Eddy made Shaq look dumb on the offensive end.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 
> Don't respond to this idiot. He goes to multiple forums using the same introductory statement and changes the centers name versus Eddy Curry. He is trying to flair something up on the forums


 :sigh:  :heart:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Dynasty, what is your obsession with Eddy Curry ???

Zydrunas is a better center than Curry now. Curry has a lot of potential, but he needs to have a season of solid minutes and put up good numbers before he will be considered better than Z, so come back then...:grinning:


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Dynasty, what is your problem? You have wrote on the Rockets board the same thing, only you said Curry is better than Yao , then you go on the Nuggets board and say Curry is better than Nene. How many times you you going to writhe this crap? Grow up man!


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

lol.... yes die hard curry fans out in numbers.

Ok im a Zeek fan. So ofcourse (read signiture) i will think he is better. But honestly guys, its a tough choice. I think Zeek is the future of the cavs, without him no matter how good Lebron will be, having a quality big man is a must for a team to be successful in the playoffs. It will separate them from the rest of the east. 

Curry might actually be better than Zeek in the future, but no one can tell. Zeek isnt that old either, if he can keep healthy he will improve also. Curry may make the allstar team as, brad miller may be going west as a free agent. Mourning may be as well. 

Theres one thing i would like Zeek to do a little more and thats pass. He is a GREAT passer, he should utilize this more, it will cause him to be more of a threat. Pass to baseline cutters and out of double teams more. Otherwise this guy is terrific. With Lebron in this year, he will be making this team run alot more. I'd rather them settle into a half court and run plays through wags and zeek. Run on turnovers and bad shot rebounds. 


Oh back to the topic. lol sorry, yeh zeek for now. Maybe curry in the future u never know.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> lol.... yes die hard curry fans out in numbers.
> 
> Ok im a Zeek fan. So ofcourse (read signiture) i will think he is better. But honestly guys, its a tough choice. I think Zeek is the future of the cavs, without him no matter how good Lebron will be, having a quality big man is a must for a team to be successful in the playoffs. It will separate them from the rest of the east.
> ...



I don't know Guys I say ECURRY right now and in the future there will be more gaps between EC and Z than Tyson's teeth.


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

DYNASTY < MY BALLS

thx.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dr-dru</b>!
> DYNASTY < MY BALLS
> 
> thx.



:cthread: grow up. in jesus name Amen.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

You have 35 votes and everyone gave you a 1 poster rating. Man please grow up. How old are you 12?


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> You have 35 votes and everyone gave you a 1 poster rating. Man please grow up. How old are you 12?




:nah:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

Learn to spell....

41 votes...

Have fun being suspended.


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> Learn to spell....
> 
> 41 votes...
> ...


He will don't worry.:scatter:


----------



## IAMGREAT (May 22, 2003)

Eddy Curry is officially better than Zydrunas. I anticipate him being better than Yao... ha, my bad, he already is.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

It maybe cause I'm a bigfan of Eddy curry but he is better than Z to me if not =.

Because most centers are good because of rebounding and blks and seldomly score more than 14pts.

Well it's balances out with ECurry because his is the other way around except he seldomly gets more than 6rbs.


----------



## Johnjo (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> It proves that Curry isn't better than Z, just go look at stats for the full season and bring them back to me. Heaveraged more points, rebounds, blocks,and assists.
> 
> Ilgauskas vs. Bulls
> ...


Just browsing the board looking to see how LeBron did when I came upon this interesting thread and had to post. I didnt read the whole thing yet so I dont now if its been covered, but those stats DO lie.

For the first half of the season, Curry only played like two minutes per game.

If you look into the second half, he averaged much higher than his season average. 


So again, they obviously DO lie.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

Eddy has a better future.... hes improving....zydro is injury prone


----------



## dsisson03 (Jun 17, 2003)

I agree, I think Big Z is a lot better and has proven more than Eddy Curry has. Big Z is one of the better Centres in the East and will continue to get better. Look for him to help the youngters out in Cleveland next year, and make Labron James a lot better. Big Z puts up good numbers day in and day out and he is more consistant. Eddy Curry will be an all star soon though, he is still maturing and developing his game.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

GROWN MAN is better b/c what would Z do at the Rucker?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

No offense, but he should be banned for brining a Dynasty trhead back from the dead.:sigh:


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> No offense, but he should be banned for brining a Dynasty trhead back from the dead.:sigh:


DYNASTY is a changed man.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> 
> 
> DYNASTY is a changed man.


But he sure kept the same signature!!!


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Can someone delete this thread?


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> But he sure kept the same signature!!!


I have not even thought about that stuff but Hey ignore me I'm just here for the news.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> 
> 
> I have not even thought about that stuff but Hey ignore me I'm just here for the news.


Just kidding, DY(oops) BEEWILL  , just kidding.
Post on, dude.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Just kidding, DY(oops) BEEWILL  , just kidding.
> Post on, dude.


:laugh:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> GROWN MAN is better b/c what would Z do at the Rucker?








Who cares what "Z" wud do @ Rucker.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> 
> 
> DYNASTY is a changed man.








[strike]Yea, but you stiLL are annoying as heLL.[/strike]

*PLEASE watch attacks and baiting. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## KGFORMVP (May 22, 2003)

Z is better than curry but i think curry fits better in what the cavs got quick versatile young players that can run the floor well somthing curry does well. and i think would fit better in the vacs system


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Closed by Devestata.*


----------

